# Godox AD600pro carrying bag?



## JRPhotos (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm looking for a bag that can carry 2 of these light unit's. They have their own bag that carries one for $100 but that is a JOKE. I would never pay that much for a little bag.

Any suggestions? I'd like a bag that is somewhat padded but mainly fits the 2 lights.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 26, 2018)

Harbor freight or something similar? They usually have an assortment of bags ostensibly for tools that might work out at a lot better price than that.

Jim


----------



## JRPhotos (Aug 27, 2018)

That's not a bad idea... I may have to try that.


----------

